# FMRI images



## thomasbu (Jan 30, 2011)

I was wondering where I could find FMRI's of the brain's pleasure from drugs (cocaine, marijuana, etc) and another one from the brain's pleasure from food, thus being able to compare the two. Obvs. by food i mean high-caloric, sugar-filled, the good stuff.


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

chek out edexcel biology for a-levels u cn find the images there


----------

